# If the G5 is true, are you buying one?



## serpicolugnut (Jun 20, 2003)

OK, either someone at Apple made a job ending mistake, or they were hacked. I'm leaning towards the former, so here's the question...

If the specs are true, and Apple releases 1.6, 1.8, and 2ghz dual configs on Monday, at the same prices as the current offerings ($1499 entry, $1999 mid, $2699 for high end) - which machine, if any, will you be buying?

Keep in mind that most likely the only model immediately shipping will be the entry level model. The mid and high end models probably won't ship for another 4-8 weeks, if the rumors are true...

Me? I'm in serious need of a new desktop since I've already sold of my dual-800G4, so I'll probably opt for the 1.6ghz G5, along with a nice 20" Cinema Display.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

No doubt 'bout it! At least one PowerMac will become mine


----------



## gwynarion (Jun 20, 2003)

My next computer purchase will be in July or August of 2004 when I have my truck paid off (replacing my G4 533MHz).  At that time I will probably buy the mid-level machine, whatever its specs are, and one or two LCD monitors depending on what prices I can find.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, a couple of things to consider:

1.  These PowerMacs are much faster than anything (consumer desktops) else in existance.  Supply vs. Demand.  You do the math.

2.  These PowerMacs will use faster and hence more expensive components (memory cards), and other motherboard chips.

3.  I predict they will be more expensive than the current crop of G4s, somewhere around $3500 to $5000.

4.  And you know these will sell very fast, because every geek on slashdot wants one.  Gosh I wish I purchased Apple stock back when it was hovering around $12/share.


----------



## gerbick (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll be buying the 1.8ghz... but seriously though?  I'm looking at buying a new laptop soon since my iBook was killed while I was Germany's customs.  

If they would announce the 970's in powerbooks, I'd wait, buy that, then let the G5's in desktop form get their first price drop.


----------



## ksv (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, according to IBM's own papers, production of the 970 will start some time in the second half of the year. That rarely means it started 1. june. We'll possibly see a prototype on WWDC, but no final products until September or January I'm afraid. And yea, I call myself an optimist


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 20, 2003)

> I predict they will be more expensive than the current crop of G4s, somewhere around $3500 to $5000.



With the sorry state of Power Mac sales, Apple really can't afford to jack up prices, even with these latest improvements. Plus, from what I've read, the IBM970 is a much cheaper chip (cost wise) than any of Motorolas offerings. Theoretically, Apple could keep the current pricing scheme and increase their profits since several key components are cheaper.



> Well, according to IBM's own papers, production of the 970 will start some time in the second half of the year. That rarely means it started 1. june. We'll possibly see a prototype on WWDC, but no final products until September or January I'm afraid.



Apple couldn't publicly show a IBM970 prototype now and not ship until September/January. That would equal 3 to 7 months of abysmal Power Mac G4 sales, as no one will buy knowing that the G5 is around the corner. 

If Apple is publicly demoing it, they will be shipping at least one model that day (or within 2 weeks). 

Remember when they showed the new notebooks at MWSF 2003? The 12" was immediately available, and the 17" was 6-8 weeks away...


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 20, 2003)

No one but an idiot would be buying a computer this close to WWDC anyway 
And about IBM saying that the PPC970 won't ship for a few months, that could be ship as an individual component, couldn't it?
Also, I bet Apple could have roped them into hushing up until after WWDC!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 20, 2003)

> No one but an idiot would be buying a computer this close to WWDC anyway. And about IBM saying that the PPC970 won't ship for a few months, that could be ship as an individual component, couldn't it?
> Also, I bet Apple could have roped them into hushing up until after WWDC!



Exactly.

Plus, IBM is known for meeting/exceeding their shipping schedules, unlike Moto who is constantly falling behind them...


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are we changing the discussion? Keep it the way it was supposed to be:
-If the G5 *is* true, are you buying one?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll buy the highest clocked dual *AFTER* Panther ships.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish.    I bought my iMac a month ago, and I can't afford another machine...  Even if I had waited a little longer, those G5's will probably be out of my price range.  I'm happy with the iMac though.    But should the time come for a new computer, I'll wait as long as I can so I can get the next chip after the G5.


----------



## Decado (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes. I am buying one. I will sell my eMac (since it is only a year old i think i will get a ok price for it) and use that money so the new computer wont feel that expensive. probably the cheepest of them will be my choice. My only problem is that i will have to get a display also


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 20, 2003)

YES!! My boss have given me the OK to order the Duel 2Ghz as soon as I can.

I like him


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garymum4d _
> *YES!! My boss have given me the OK to order the Duel 2Ghz as soon as I can.
> 
> I like him *



I don't know him or you but I like him already!


----------



## MacLegacy (Jun 20, 2003)

I was just wondering.. Do you know the whole specs that were posted? Because they can be found over at ThinkSecret.com.. and there's more to it than just the speeds exceeding expectations!


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 20, 2003)

the top of the line was listed as dual 2ghz 970's, with support for up to 8gb of DDR RAM, a 1ghz system bus, optical and analog audio in/out, and 3 firewire 800 ports. No mention was made of hypertransport, but it was the store page, so they're not likely to put something so technical on there...you'd most likely find that on the tech specs of the powermac page. If I remember correctly, price was listed as something like $2600 for the top of the line model that I just described. I'm at the Apple Store (Miami) right now, typing this on one of the 17" Powerbooks...damn thing is amazing, but the keyboard is sooo strange compared to my Apple pro. I can't type without my beloved key travel.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 20, 2003)

YES!!!! Look at my specs below, my G4 needs a new friend., but me relocating in August takes up that money for now.


----------



## mkwan (Jun 20, 2003)

yes, trade in my computer for the G5 baby!  ohhhhhh yesss


----------



## mindbend (Jun 20, 2003)

The question is somewhat rhetorical, of course, given that we've all been salivating over this for months.

The real question is when and what model! 

For me, it's whatever the top machine is come next January (after the expo). I'm holding out for January only due to a self-imposed two year rule for all machines. January is the two year anniversary of my work box.

My only issue now is whether to keep going desktop or to consider a laptop. A really good laptop these days can do some really impressive stuff. A DP laptop would be a no brainer, I'm laptop all the way if that beast shows up someday.

Can't wait to see the resale value of my G4s! Zero.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 20, 2003)

I could give one of those DP G4's a happy home. What are you asking for em?


----------



## pwharff (Jun 20, 2003)

garymum4d, where do you work? I'm at AMD and I'll switch anywhere for a boss who is willing to buy me Macs! Especially a G5 Mac.  =)

And YES, I'll buy a G5 but will wait for the second set to arrive. Oh, did I mention that I work at AMD and YES I have seen many Apple employees at AMD doing something (don't know exactly what).  I really think they were working with AMD on HyperTransport because there both on the consortium. And if those specs are true 1Ghz system bus and 8 gig of RAM, then that tells me 2 things for sure, they are using HyperTransport and it is a 64-bit processor.


----------



## gwynarion (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garymum4d _
> *YES!! My boss have given me the OK to order the Duel 2Ghz as soon as I can.
> 
> I like him *


Damn, baby.  Can I have your boss?  Please???


----------



## maclick (Jun 20, 2003)

Hell yes! If I had the money. I may get one at work and that would be good enough for me.


----------



## jmo (Jun 21, 2003)

Yup.  I let my soon-to-be-ex wife keep the 2000 vintage PowerMac (I bought it when the OSX Public Beta first became available) with the idea that I would want to upgrade to the 970 as soon as possible.

I'll probably aim at the low to mid range PowerMacs and add a nice LCD monitor and a Formac TV tuner.  That together with my HK Champagne speakers and cable modem should make for a nicely converged audio, video, photo and internet appliance.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 21, 2003)

Unfortunately, probably not - I have to buy furniture first (I think I'm about to put the local furniture dealer's kids into braces, college, AND nice weddings).  ...And it will be impossible for me to justify at work unless the 1.8ghz 970 runs Ethereal 2-3x faster than a comparable Windows machine...  Hmmm...  There's still no Exchange-compatible mail client for OS X, right?

Completely OT, but Serpicolugnut, what is your Avatar?  It's been bugging me for a long time.

Rip


----------



## MikeXpop (Jun 21, 2003)

Well, I'm happy if the specs are true, because then I'd be able to buy a cheap, cheap 1.4 GHz G4 on eBay pretty soon. What's more, my aunt and uncle (loooooooaaaaaaaadddddddddddeeeeeeeddddddddd  ) said they'd buy me the computer OF MY CHOICE when I go to college (In 3 years). And seeing as how I want to get into film (I love video editing) I'll be getting my G5, or, pray, G6 around then.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2003)

No... I will not be upgrading my hardware this time around.

Now Panther is another matter... I presume I WILL want to get my hands on that ASAP.

I've been installing/upgrading OS X ever since the public beta... I am overdue for a clean install, and Panther might be the right time for me to actually do this.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *...1.  These PowerMacs are much faster than anything (consumer desktops) else in existance.  Supply vs. Demand.  You do the math...*


Whenever people ask me about buying a new Mac I alwys tell them to wait for MacWorld or whenever new machines are introduced... and then go buy the "old" one. 

So go out and buy the reduced $ G4's right after the new g5 machines are introduced. If you needn't be bleading edge, that's the way to get the best $value.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Well, according to IBM's own papers, production of the 970 will start some time in the second half of the year. That rarely means it started 1. june. We'll possibly see a prototype on WWDC, but no final products until September or January I'm afraid. And yea, I call myself an optimist  *


I was wondering why they would be announcing hardware at WWDC... Don't they usually wait for MacWorld. (MW SF is in January.)

However their might be a happy medium... It is possibly that the hardware will be ready after WWDC, but before January...


----------



## Decado (Jun 21, 2003)

I would normally agree, but not now when it comes to the introduction of a new chip (and a jump fron 32 to 64bits. in all probability if you pay the "extra" money to be kind of bleeding edge just this time, i think the machine will last longer. It's a bit like the powermac-transition.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> *Yes. I am buying one. I will sell my eMac (since it is only a year old i think i will get a ok price for it) and use that money so the new computer wont feel that expensive. probably the cheepest of them will be my choice. My only problem is that i will have to get a display also  *


I've been burned twice buying the low end "business" machines. (7200 & rev a B&W G3) In both cases Apple somehow crippled the machines by omiting things or using lower on-motherboard components... (7200 lacked the upgradeable CPU daughter card of the 7500.  G3 could only support a single ATA drive.) In both cases this made the machines infintly less upgradeable than their mid-tier and high-end siblings.

It is always my reccomendation to save your money longer and NOT get the low end machine... or skip the low end business machine and get a higher end consumer machine (iMac).


----------



## ksv (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *I was wondering why they would be announcing hardware at WWDC... Don't they usually wait for MacWorld. (MW SF is in January.)
> 
> However their might be a happy medium... It is possibly that the hardware will be ready after WWDC, but before January... *



What's special this year is that there is no stevenote at the July MacWorld. So hardware releases are either now or Apple Expo in Paris (which isn't traditionally the expo for major hardware releases).


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *...There's still no Exchange-compatible mail client for OS X, right?...*


It must be VERY close, because I know people at work who have been using the beta version for months... Since at least April.

They all say it is very stable and an lot more capable than Outlook 2001 for OS 9.x...

(I never bothered personally because until recently my PeeCee was much newer than my Mac... Also I like running MS software better on MS OS's... Just fewer issues.)

As for the "compatible" part you can use any email client that is POP or IMAP capable with Exchange. (To directly contradict my last MS comment) I use Entourage on my Mac to talk to our Work Exchange server without issue. Obviously this is just email and not all of the calendaring stuff...


----------



## Decado (Jun 21, 2003)

TommyWillB wrote:
>In both cases this made the machines 
>infintly less upgradeable than their mid-
>tier and high-end siblings. 

Yes. i will have to look into that before buying. the eMac wasnt a let-down, but i didnt buy it to upgrade it later on.


----------



## Sogni (Jun 21, 2003)

I'll get one - if it's a G5 Laptop! 

Doubt I'll be buying another desktop anytime soon.

Hopefully this will cut down on the CPU Upgrade kit prices ($1,000 for Dual 1Ghz G4s??? Eek!).


----------



## superfula (Jun 21, 2003)

Yup I'm getting one.  sold my newish dual 1.25 yesterday.  I'm guessing the 1.6 will enter in around 1500 dollars or so


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 22, 2003)

Most definitely YES! Apple you better deliver. I want one! Dual is my choice.


----------



## voice- (Jun 22, 2003)

I might order a laptop for next semester (I expect a lot of travelling) if it has the right specs and pricing...


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 22, 2003)

Generally the PowerMacs are on a different release schedule than the PowerBooks because the chips are different... So I would not expect new PowerBooks at the same time they announce G5 PowerMacs...


----------



## voice- (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I would...if PowerMacs are going G5, so should PowerBooks...it's one of Apple's strong markets, I'll trust that they won't disappoint me


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *But should the time come for a new computer, I'll wait as long as I can so I can get the next chip after the G5. *



Be carefull of what you say,  I said that after the same thing happened with my trusty ol' B&W G3...  the same machine I've been running for 5 years!

I guess there's only a few more weeks worth of Daily Duty  for this machine... finaly.


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2003)

My next Mac is scheduled for 2006: a 12" Zinc PB G7


----------



## gwynarion (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Well, I would...if PowerMacs are going G5, so should PowerBooks...it's one of Apple's strong markets, I'll trust that they won't disappoint me *


The first G4 PowerMac appeared in July, 1999 (I think), while the first G4 PowerBook did not show up until January, 2001.  So with roughly 1.5 years in between the release of the new chips in desktop machines and their appearance in laptops I think it is entirely reasonable to assume that there will be a delay before the new chips come to the PowerBook line.  That said, I don't think that it will take Apple as long with the PPC 970 as it did with the G4, but I do believe that we will be looking at at least six months, possibly longer.


----------

